# My Fly Tierra



## Vladimher (Jan 8, 2009)

it's a 21.4 inch frame, pure beast, lumberjack bars, g-sport rim, demolition f-1 stem, it's dope.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

It's not long enough...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks dialed. It doesn't get much better!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Pure sex. Love it.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Haha...the photo is already old. His Dad just bought him a Odsy White PC Pivotal and a Shadow post!


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

I really like those frames. So damn compact.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful dude


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

The Agency said:


> It's not long enough...


i believe in tierra sizing that rides like a 21", because of the setback seatpost.

pretty normal sizing,what i ride at least.


----------



## azn (Jan 30, 2008)

The Agency said:


> Haha...the photo is already old. His Dad just bought him a Odsy White PC Pivotal and a Shadow post!


heh. wouldn't it be funny if his dad bought is as a suprise gift for him? and now you've ruined for him 

but, back OT, that bike is dope as hell.


----------



## Vladimher (Jan 8, 2009)

thanks bros, and I think I got the rideable 21.4 because they do make a 21.8, I like it long.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Awesome....gotta love fly!


----------



## germ-X (Jan 27, 2009)

big fan of these bikes. awesome bike dude.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

It's sitting in the shop...we are going to press in some new bearings in the rear hub.


----------

